# NOT the Seaview



## EAGLE_01 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all, 

Please look at this picture this guy has for sale, and if you can, tell me what sub that was from which episode. The guy swears up and down it's Seaview, and that it looks just like his Aurora model....maybe he's got vision issues or something.:drunk:

I'm just trying to let him know it's not Seaview, but an adversarial sub that was in one episode. Any help is greatly appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390031980242&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

From life's experience I've learned never to debate or argue trivial issues with folks who are blatently in the wrong, because they never, repeat NEVER, own up to being wrong, even though you (and everybody else in the world) know that you are right.
Give up, let it drop; it's a lost cause and not worth losing a bit of sleep over. 
Personally, I think it was The Polidore from a season 2 episode, but i could be wrong. :dude:


----------



## EAGLE_01 (Sep 10, 2008)

Of course you're right about the argument, although I can't understand peoples aversion to admitting they're wrong- I never had a problem with it; it's how you learn....

The Polidore, huh... makes sense,but that name sounds familiar: are you sure that's not the name of the attack sub that was chasing them in the pilot film?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

what an interesting photo though!?

obviously a studio produced image to use for magazine? TVguide? advertising?

so, why would they use something other than Seaview in the shot?
unless it was specifically promoting a certain episode, and maybe part of a larger collection of photos?

(not worth arguing with the seller of it...the auction will be over before anything gets done! lol)


----------



## EAGLE_01 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's what I figured- I actually (showing my age) think I remember that being one of the commercial break shots they used to do all the time back in the 60's- during a break between commercials they would throw those up reminding you what show you were watching. Trek did it (original run), LoTG, LIS, Time Tunnel, Batman, Green Hornet....they all used to do that. 
I do remember that "Bad Guy" sub, though- gave Seaview a run for her money, but she wasn't as advanced.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Description has been revised after all:

"Here is a wonderful COLOR PHOTO showing (I think) another submarine similar to the Seaview from VOYAGE TO THE BOTTOM OF THE SEA and the title scrawl of the show. This ship is similar to The Seaview but looks modified!"


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

his description states it's a sub similar to the seaview . 
i'd like to know which ep that's from ( if it ever was in the show ) . 
hb


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

From the episode"The Lost Bomb" enemy sub VULCAN


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

I think this is the sub you're looking for.

IT was featured in two episodes that I know of.
One was the monsters Web, and the other was Deadly Waters ( pics below )


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Vulcan is different--although I suppose they could have had the same basic hull with details swapped out. The Vulcan was put up for auction at Profiles in History but I've never heard of what happened to the other one...


----------



## EAGLE_01 (Sep 10, 2008)

beck said:


> his description states it's a sub similar to the seaview .
> i'd like to know which ep that's from ( if it ever was in the show ) .
> hb


Right, at first he had it listed as Seaview, and when I told him it was a different sub, he argued with me that it WAS Seaview, and that it looked just like his model. Far too different to mistake, in my opinion....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I doubt he meant to deceive. Some folks with perfect vision simply haven't got the right-brained spatial abilities to tell the difference with objects they're not very familiar with. I deal with this sort of problem all the time at my work when folks come in asking for one thing they've mistaken for another. My main advantage is that I'm familiar with a lot of the items involved and can usually correct them.

It's easy for us to see differences that folks of average abilities simply can't. I hate to point out how special we are but, after all, it's true. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

The Vulcan would make a nice add-on kit with the polar lights(ex-Aurora)
Seaview Submarine! Anyone interested in producing one out there???

fortress


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have liked that sub, since the first time I saw it on VTTBOTS. Seaview's twisted sister.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Just for the record, the Polidor was the Skipjack-style sub in the original movie (and of course the series adaptation of same).


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well guys, whichever sub it is he's trying to pawn off, I think I can safely say that his mind is made up that it is "similar" to the _Seaview_ ... so don't try to confuse him with the facts ...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Now that I give it any thought at all, in hindsight, Irwin Allen should've used THIS sub instead of altering The Seaview for his "Captain Nemo" show. Oh, well, what's done is done...


----------

